# Crossover Activo de 2 vías, Graves y Agudos



## blues light4u (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola muchachos , quiero construir un pequeño crossover activo de 2 vías, grave y agudo, lo quiero con la frecuencia de corte variable, no he encontrado ningún circuito que lo haga, y vaya que he buscado suficiente ya por varios días, encuentro puros filtros pasa altos o pasa bajos y otros pero no encuentro uno que divida la señal en agudo y grave, si alguien tiene ese circuito, páselo por aquí..!! Mis orejitas y yo se los agradeceremos muchísimo.

Bueno encontré en el foro, este diagrama, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-3-vias-activo-mas-equalizador-3415/
pero creo que lo digo con otras palabras, estuve pensando si se puede modificar este diagrama. para sólo 2 vías, que dicen uds ? Gracias por todo. Saludos.


----------



## aficionado01 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tambien estoy interesado en uno de dos vías, si lo encuentro, comparto el enlace =D

Este circuito basa su funcionamiento en un par de NE5532, con un corte de frecuencia de 300Hz a 18dB por octava. Aunque explica como cambiar el corte. Requiere una alimentación simétrica de 15v.

http://sound.whsites.net/project08.htm


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola gente: recien los veo.... no se si ya solucionaron su problema, pero yo hice el mismo crossover en 2 vias ...
si aun les interesa hablamos


----------



## feeway (Abr 25, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hola gente: recien los veo.... no se si ya solucionaron su problema, pero yo hice el mismo crossover en 2 vias ...
> si aun les interesa hablamos



hola es justo lo que estaba buscando un crossover de 2 vías, me podrías comentar con que lo armaste y que resultados obtuviste, Gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 25, 2011)

aquidejo a tu consideracion la siguiente informacion, saludos


----------



## feeway (Abr 25, 2011)

muchas gracias!


----------



## elbausa (Abr 25, 2011)

hola a todos aca le adjunto una imagen con el diagrama de un crossover activo de dos vías de 12db/octava con un corte de frecuencia de  

High Pass  310Hz
Low Pass  310Hz

por si les interesa. saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 26, 2011)

feeway: lo que hice fue armar el de 3 vias que esta publicado, con pcb y todo.
Luego , con un pequeño puentecito, deje la etapa de medios sin el corte de agudos , es sencillo ...
Te subo el diagrama.


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 26, 2011)

otro mas a consideracion del foro de 4 vias


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 27, 2011)

estimado feeway dejo a tu consideracion estos esquemas de 3 vias, uno con fuente simetrica y el otro no, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 4, 2011)

dejo a su consideracon este esquema, saludos


----------



## faberce74 (Ago 29, 2012)

aqui les dejo un aporte muy bueno con pcb, materiales y diagrama   saludos


----------



## Futuro (Ago 11, 2019)

elbausa dijo:


> hola a todos aca le adjunto una imagen con el diagrama de un crossover activo de dos vías de 12db/octava con un corte de frecuencia de
> 
> High Pass  310Hz
> Low Pass  310Hz
> ...


Buen dia,¿Que integrado usa ese crossover de 2 vias?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2019)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Buen dia,¿Que integrado usa ese crossover de 2 vias?


Podría ser:
*TL072/74*
*RC4580*
*RCA4560*
*LM4562*


O algún operacional doble/cuádruple de bajo ruido


----------



## martt (Sábado a las 12:31 PM)

AntonioAA dijo:


> feeway: lo que hice fue armar el de 3 vias que esta publicado, con pcb y todo.
> Luego , con un pequeño puentecito, deje la etapa de medios sin el corte de agudos , es sencillo ...
> Te subo el diagrama.


Hola*. ¿C*u*á*l es el que está publicado de 3 v*í*as para realizar la modificación y dejarlo en 2 v*í*as*?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sábado a las 3:11 PM)

martt dijo:


> Hola*. ¿C*u*á*l es el que está publicado de 3 v*í*as para realizar la modificación y dejarlo en 2 v*í*as*?*








						Crossover Activo de 2 vías, Graves y Agudos
					

Hola muchachos , quiero construir un pequeño crossover activo de 2 vías, grave y agudo, lo quiero con la frecuencia de corte variable, no he encontrado ningún circuito que lo haga, y vaya que he buscado suficiente ya por varios días, encuentro puros filtros pasa altos o pasa bajos y otros pero...




					forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## jestrada8 (Lunes a las 12:08 PM)

Amigo te puedo ayudar con este filtro de corte de frecuencias bajas es full bueno, lo complicado es el potenciometro de 500k.


----------



## AntonioAA (Hoy a las 7:08 AM)

martt dijo:


> Hola*. ¿C*u*á*l es el que está publicado de 3 v*í*as para realizar la modificación y dejarlo en 2 v*í*as*?*


Tambien hay uno parecido de 2.1 publicado por Dr. Zoidberg . Te aviso que estos son de 24dB/octava , filtros de Linkwitz Riley . Por eso no tienen frecuencia variable .... esos son de 12 dB/oct.
He armado los dos y funcionan muy bien . Solo hay que prestar atencion al mallado y conexiones de tierra para evitar ruido.


----------

